
Ex-Google engineer: Extreme content? No, it's algorithms that radicalize people - teddyh
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ex-youtube-engineer-extreme-content-no-its-algorithms-that-radicalize-people/
======
situational87
I've has this happen to me firsthand. I clicked on one dumb comedy cartoon
about Italy in WW2 and my youtube algo switched completely into alt right
mode. As soon as the video stopped my suggestions all switched to things like
"Most EPIC Hillary Fails" and "Jordan Peterson DESTROYS whoever" over and over
again.

I tried to get out of alt right mode by just never clicking any suggestions,
but it just got worse and worse. I started getting recommended really weird
dark stuff about how immigration causes all of our problems and fan
"documentaries" about senior SS leaders in Nazi Germany.

I deleted my Google account early this year so I don't know if it's still
routing people to this horrible crap, but it wouldn't surprise me at all.

